# Whats that movie?



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

with the guitars...
it might be the one with dualing banjos.
feel free not to reply, im not going on much here. a couple of buddies of mine were playing together a while back and they were playing a song from a movie, and i cant remember what its called.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Do you mean dueling banjos from the movie "Deliverence" (actually 1 guitar and 1 banjo)


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

crossroads? with the Steve Vai Ry Cooder duel?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

it might have been crossroads...ill rent both of those and see.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

don't get the wrong crossroads or you'll end up with a Britney Spears movie


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Ripper said:


> don't get the wrong crossroads or you'll end up with a Britney Spears movie


yeah, i think it might've been crossroads.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

lmao, my buddy from work tells me to see that movie he told me i would really like it, ya i havent seen it yet, you guys know what year it was made? so i dont get it mixed up...:tongue:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

mid 80's. Got the kid from the Karate Kid in it. It's not a bad movie.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Ralph Macchio (sp?). It also has a young Jaime Gertz, which is not a bad thing. Too bad she can't act. She's hot in Less than Zero though...

Crossroads one of my favorite flicks. I picked it up on DVD a year or so ago.

And yes - there's a fair amount of 80's cheese in my DVD collection!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

i went to rogers and blockbuster, and neither of them had crossroads, they also checked all the stores near them, and nobody had it. Im gonna have to order it from futureshop.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Order it from Amazon


Crossroads by Walter Hill, Ralph Macchio, Joe Seneca, and Jami Gertz (DVD) 
DVD: See all 30 items 
Buy new: $14.94 $9.99 In Stock 
Used & new from $8.61


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Dueling banjos from Deliverance:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tisINbtAM8

Crossroads Macchio/Vai battle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idb2dUtTpuU


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

WarrenG said:


> Dueling banjos from Deliverance:
> Crossroads Macchio/Vai battle:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idb2dUtTpuU


yeah i think that's what they were playing.


----------

